# due a new phone what shall i get



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi peeps . im due a new phone and im unsure what to get , ive had blackberrys for a few years but ive had enough of the small screen and ****e battery life . 

Theres some really good deals with free tablets if i go for a samsung , but everyone keeps saying get an iphone . Are they really as great as everyone makes out or have apple just cornered the market and brainwashed everyone ?

i just dont know what to get really


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm looking at HTC One X when I can upgrade, currently have a Wildfire S and I like how Android works on the HTC but I want something with a bit _more_ next so the One X seems like the natural step up.
My Mum & Dad both have Samsungs with Android (not the Galaxys though) but I'm not so keen on them, probably just because I'm used to HTC & Sense.

I've never used an Iphone so I can't comment on them.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

What ever it is, get an Android phone, they are brilliant. I'm looking at a HTC OneX+, Samsung Galaxy SIII or a Nexus 4.


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

I got the iPhone 5, mrs has upgraded her iphone 4 to the galaxy s3, it's a cracking phone and I'm tempted to sell my 5 and get one. Plus you can get them free on £28 a month contracts where as the iPhone is at least another £10 a month for same package.
Plus rumours are that iPhone 5s/6 is due out April/may time


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the Sony Xperia S and its fantastic and Sony have just launched a higher spec phone again which I think is the Xperia T but unsure. My phone has a 12mp Camera that is as quick as my SLR at taking piccys and 32G of memory so the new version will be far better


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> I have the Sony Xperia S and its fantastic and *Sony have just launched a higher spec phone again which I think is the Xperia T but unsure.* My phone has a 12mp Camera that is as quick as my SLR at taking piccys and 32G of memory so the new version will be far better


Wait until next week, when the Xperia Z is out 
Will match the forthcoming Galaxy S4
the iOS needs updating FAST, BB10 is a nice looking system and I think the others will 'borrow' ideas from that in future software editions.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Currently using an s2 due an upgrade in the summer and will stick with the galaxy series.
I had an iPhone 4s as an upgrade from blackberry, barred the crappyness for 2 weeks and sold it on fleabay.

If you like things like actually being able to make phone calls, auto resending of texts if you have no signal, emails going when you want them to, a sat nav that actually works (and works better than Tomtom), a battery that you can change if it dies, etc.etc. etc. Then stay away from iPhone...

You could do what I did as I actually made £50 in the end, but it was 2 weeks that I will never forget lol. The most dissapointing phone I've ever had hats off to apple though, they are by a long, long way the very best marketing company on the planet. 

People who love them really do love them but personally I hated it.

Also used the iPhone 5 which was as far as I could tell the same phone with a bigger screen. 

I'm constantly dropping my phones and this is the only one that's lasted more than 12 months for me, the gorilla glass is awesome, no need for a case etc.

Also used a mates HTC (unsure which one but this was in the summer and had just come out, doubt it was anything less than their best one knowing him) which I really liked but wouldn't consider it personally as no gorilla glass that I'm aware of.

People really do like iPhone but I really can't get my head around it


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've had apple 3,4 and 5 the 5 never felt like an upgrade don't think I would get apple again next time. They are good but not bringing anything new to the table


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Watching this thread as my contract is due up next month,its a headache trying to decide what to get
the Nexus 4 is ringing my bell at the minute


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I did think about the Nexus 4 but it looks like it's sold out unless you want it as a contract & I don't fancy being tied into a £31 p/m deal when it's only £230 / £279 to buy outright


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

iPhone......here endeth the lesson


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Nokia 8810.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

danwel said:


> iPhone......here endeth the lesson


I'd rather use a phonebox:lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

rayner said:


> I'm constantly dropping my phones and this is the only one that's lasted more than 12 months for me, the gorilla glass is awesome, no need for a case etc.
> 
> Also used a mates HTC (unsure which one but this was in the summer and had just come out, doubt it was anything less than their best one knowing him) which I really liked but wouldn't consider it personally as no gorilla glass that I'm aware of.


I'm pretty sure the newer One X + has gorilla glass, but the One X doesn't


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Jem said:


> I'd rather use a phonebox:lol:


Behave yourself lol:doublesho


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

danwel said:


> iPhone......here endeth the lesson


The OP did ask about brainwashing, your reply seems to back up the theory 
Many many fanbouys are dissapointed with the offerings of the ip5 and even those that are not fans are dissapointed too, there is much talk of an iphone 6 as early as June 2013, and perhaps adding a radio and NFC, is going to be too little too late, their market share is reducing in a still growing market.
Only 'saviour' is I suspect HTC will be offering handsets that run iOS , hence people can use the apple store with lower cost devices, whilst Apple keep the premium price on the iphone.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

danwel said:


> Behave yourself lol:doublesho


Oh no, if I need a pee I'll just use an iPhone:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you go for a Galaxy S3 make sure to get the newer model with 4G and 2GB RAM. 

I've had one for quite a few weeks now and happy with it. 

Previously I had a HTC Sensation XE and there was quite a few features and functions that had in the music department I miss.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Lone_Par said:


> Nokia 8810.


I had an 8850 :thumb: The best phone I've ever owned for sure

I'm due an upgrade too and have had the iPhone 3g, 3gS, 4 and 4S but have felt no need or want to upgrade to the 5 this time

That said Android does absolutely nothing for me (probably because I've spent so many years on iOS)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm leaving behind the iPhone (I've had every model out barr the 5 as tbh i cant see the difference between 4s and 5) and going for a samsung S3. The other half has a Samsung note and its a lump of a thing but... the phone is amazing! 

Although his sister works for a Samsung and prefer the iPhone to any of the Samsung sets... But hey hoo!


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

JenJen said:


> I'm leaving behind the iPhone (I've had every model out barr the 5 as tbh i cant see the difference between 4s and 5) and going for a samsung S3. The other half has a Samsung note and its a lump of a thing but... the phone is amazing!
> 
> Although his sister works for a Samsung and prefer the iPhone to any of the Samsung sets... But hey hoo!


Interested to hear you get on as I'm in the same position/dilemma!

I'd probably swap over to the S3 easily, but its the integration with the iMac and MacBook Air that I'm concerned about. Not to mention the small fortune I've spent on apps.

I've also read that the S4 will be released in Q2 this year so might wait for that.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Dunno if anyone's said this or not but no matter what I'd go for iPhone 5 and sell it as its the most expensive phone with excellent residual. 

Sell it for an easy peasy £350 and then buy the phone you want. 

I don't know how I managed before iPhone, even though I hate touch screen things and use very few apps.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

OP, what do you WANT and NEED from the phone/contract?


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

I had an awful experience with apple and will not buy any of there over hyped junk anymore

I got a iPhone 4 on contract about 2 months after it came out. Trip to germany and im happy, get back and the phone has a tiny chip in the screen, phone start throwing up insert sim errors. Now o2 say take it to apple, apple say o2.

In the end i took it to apple and said its not under warranty. I asked why and they said the screen is linked to the sim card and because its damaged that i would have to pay £140 to get it repaired. Told them to lick balls, insurance sorted it and sold the phone as fast as i could!

My partner has the s2 and its amazing. s3 is even better!!!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

nick.s said:


> OP, what do you WANT and NEED from the phone/contract?


+1 for this. I currently have HTC one X and my wife has the iPhone 5. I personally wouldn't get an iPhone as my HTC does everything the iPhone can for my needs yet costs significantly less. My wife however likes her iPhone and I actually persuaded her into upgrading her old 3gs to the 5 as she was thinking of going Android but I know her and for her needs and wants I still feel the iPhone would suit her better.

Both Android and IPhone are very good and you will always get fans on both sides who swear by whatever they have as the best!

Personally for me Android won it as Apple is just too expensive for me to justify for what I need and use my phone for.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Natalie said:


> I'm pretty sure the newer One X + has gorilla glass, but the One X doesn't


The One X has Gorilla Glass2. :thumb:

I would highly recommend HTC, great phones. Myself and girlfriend both have the One X, both had desires before these.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

I swapped from iPhone 4 to iPhone 5 and don't have any complaints, was thinking about getting the galaxy S3 but it's just too big!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

When I was looking this time last year I could get the S2 or 4s... The 4s was £160 for phone then £31 per month, the S2 free phone & £27 per month for same contract - got the S2, not sure how I could have made money getting & selling the 4s.

I prefer the larger screen of the Samsung.

Can see benefits of iphone if you have all Apple products & you link them etc


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> When I was looking this time last year I could get the S2 or 4s... The 4s was £160 for phone then £31 per month, the S2 free phone & £27 per month for same contract - got the S2, not sure how I could have made money getting & selling the 4s.
> 
> I prefer the larger screen of the Samsung.
> 
> Can see benefits of iphone if you have all Apple products & you link them etc


I got the 4s free with my contract, might just be bussiness customers or might just be orange??


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

rayner said:


> I got the 4s free with my contract, might just be bussiness customers or might just be orange??


I did say this time last year, now the 5 is out I'm sure the 4s is free!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> I did say this time last year, now the 5 is out I'm sure the 4s is free!


I was talking 2011 :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

rayner said:


> I was talking 2011 :thumb:


Oh right, I was talking O2 who are clearly tight gits :lol:


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't read all the post but i have had a few Iphones in the early days and then was a HTC follower for many many years good phones but didnt like any of the ones out at the time of changing. I now have a Samsung Galazys S3, for the money it is a cracking phone cant go wrong really.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Xperia Z coming soon


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

nick.s said:


> OP, what do you WANT and NEED from the phone/contract?


i use my current bb for surfing the web , text and a few calls . id say i mostly use it for web and text and when i use the web its generally on wifi so must be wifi but isnt every phone nowadays lol

i was only looking at iphone because everyone i know has one and raves about it but i dont like how fragile they are and the fact that its tottally sealed and you cant remove the battery etc . I have an i pod so it holding music isnt a huge issue


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> i use my current bb for surfing the web , text and a few calls . id say i mostly use it for web and text and when i use the web its generally on wifi so must be wifi but isnt every phone nowadays lol
> 
> i was only looking at iphone because everyone i know has one and raves about it but i dont like how fragile they are and the fact that its tottally sealed and you cant remove the battery etc . I have an i pod so it holding music isnt a huge issue


To be fair then, any solid phone with a decent sized screen will do the trick. My Lumia 900 does all that you need well, I bought it for much the same reason. Bonus' being that it has:

1) Decent satnav built in (free updates for life)
2) Free music to listen to on Nokia Music (think of it like radio stations you can pick and choose a genre to listen to, won't go far wrong)
3) Cracking text to speech application, totally voice controlled (very good for listening and replying to SMS's whilst driving, no hands leave the wheel)
4) Very clear screen (big and bright), Gorilla glass too, so very durable
5) Good wi-fi reception over my Samsung Galaxy S and a Galaxy Tab
6) Great camera (Carl Zeiss lenses)

Downsides?

1) Cannot remove battery
2) Cannot expand memory

Got mine on a Vodafone Red contract, get 1gb data, 3000 mins and 3000 texts for £31 a month. Works well for me


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

IP5, S3, nexus are all obvious choices. Could add lumia and HTC but lumias are more business like and HTC are dying on their ****. 

I'm on the S3 after being a BB lover for years. Love it, especially with the latest premium suite upgrade that came through yesterday. 

It's down to personal choice really. I'm tempted to try a Nexus... £230 unlocked without a contract.... can't beat it price wise but I really like my s3. Out of 5 friends that went from iPhone to s3 only one hates it and he's a **** anyway. 

I do love expandable memory on s3 though as we have spare 32gb cards.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> IP5, S3, nexus are all obvious choices. Could add lumia and HTC but lumias are more business like and HTC are dying on their ****.
> 
> I'm on the S3 after being a BB lover for years. Love it, especially with the latest premium suite upgrade that came through yesterday.
> 
> ...


Why say that? Not everybody is compelled to like the S3, just like everyone is not obliged to lkie the ip5


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Nanoman said:


> IP5, S3, nexus are all obvious choices. Could add lumia and HTC but lumias are more business like and HTC are dying on their ****.
> 
> I'm on the S3 after being a BB lover for years. Love it, especially with the latest premium suite upgrade that came through yesterday.
> 
> ...


:lol: anybody reading thar in America would of gone :doublesho that you said your mate us a **** lol

Can't beat British sense of humour


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

iPhone 4S if it were my money.
Just my tuppence


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

the deals im looking at include a samsung tablet but includes a galaxy etc not the s3 . hadnt considered a nokia as havent had one for years . 
.
the tablet is a big incentive but if its balanced out with a **** phone its not such a great deal . 

im being offered about 70 quid from mazuma for my bb to so thats a good result 

i usually phone orange and tell them what ive been offered and try and strike up a deal , last time they pretty much hlaved my line rental and gave me a better phone than i requested , but they dont do freebie gifts


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Natalie said:


> I'm looking at HTC One X when I can upgrade, currently have a Wildfire S and I like how Android works on the HTC but I want something with a bit _more_ next so the One X seems like the natural step up.
> My Mum & Dad both have Samsungs with Android (not the Galaxys though) but I'm not so keen on them, probably just because I'm used to HTC & Sense.
> 
> I've never used an Iphone so I can't comment on them.


Htc one x is a great choice, i have one and really like it. I hade the Htc Desire before and though it would be hard to beat but i am very impressed.

If you get one i can post a free screen protector out, ordered loads in error on ebay! I had a thread up here a while back and still have one needing an owner :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have an iPhone 5 and I really like it but to be honest I'd consider that or the Galaxy SIII as that's an awesome phone.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

I just picked up a Nokia Lumia 920 with windows phone 8 after always using apple.

Tis nice, breaks the moulds of normal user interface design.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> Htc one x is a great choice, i have one and really like it. I hade the Htc Desire before and though it would be hard to beat but i am very impressed.
> 
> If you get one i can post a free screen protector out, ordered loads in error on ebay! I had a thread up here a while back and still have one needing an owner :thumb:


Thanks :thumb: Got a couple of months to wait for my contract to end yet (hates waiting :lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Is the samsung galaxy any good ?


----------



## donnyo (Mar 13, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Is the samsung galaxy any good ?


The s3 is more powerful than the IPhone 5 processor wise.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Is the samsung galaxy any good ?


I know quite a few people with the S2 and they are really happy with them.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

android all the way,had the apple thing,sore head there whole system,had a new HTC one X and so did the GF and we had real quick software issues on them both,got an SG S3 now and top notch :thumb:


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Chose a Galaxy S2 a couple of months ago and found it to be a great phone...until it kept switching itself off. I managed to get a Lumia 820 as a replacement (S2 no longer available) a very nice phone that does everything I want it to.
Peter


----------



## donnyo (Mar 13, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Chose a Galaxy S2 a couple of months ago and found it to be a great phone...until it kept switching itself off. I managed to get a Lumia 820 as a replacement (S2 no longer available) a very nice phone that does everything I want it to.
> Peter


The S2 running Gingerbread were a bit ****....I updated mine to Ice Cream Sandwich and it was a lot better. Now just upgraded to Jellybean and so far seems to be good. I would advise to update the software...so so much better once done.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

All Galaxy S3 have quad core 1.4ghz processors. 

The latest version has 2gb RAM and 4G. I'm sure it is available in titanium only. Make sure you get this one. 

It is the smartest colour and the most desirable even if you don't pay for a 4G contract. 

The Nexus 4 has quad core 1.5ghz with 2gb RAM. 

The iPhone 5is dual core 1.0ghz to 1.3ghz depending who wrote the review or country with 1gb RAM.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Got a S111 and wish I didn't


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Can I jump in this thread please
The other half has a htc desire that she likes but its a few years old now and things dont last forever.
Every year she looks around but hasnt really found a phone she likes.
We have most things apple in the house and are looking at buying a smart tv (can be controlled via phone) should she really look into an iPhone?
Which one is a step up from her old htc desire then, Am I right in thinking a 4s is the way forward?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the normal gs3 and love it.
Far better than my previous HTC


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> Can I jump in this thread please
> The other half has a htc desire that she likes but its a few years old now and things dont last forever.
> Every year she looks around but hasnt really found a phone she likes.
> We have most things apple in the house and are looking at buying a smart tv (can be controlled via phone) should she really look into an iPhone?
> Which one is a step up from her old htc desire then, Am I right in thinking a 4s is the way forward?


If she loves the Desire then natrual progression should be a phone from the "One" range of HTC's.

I had a Desire before my One X and it was a great phone. When I had the Desire it was the only time in 15 years that I havn't been wishing my renewal to come round.

Andriod phone can control smart TV's too. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

So far then I'm looking at either nokia lumia ( what are the aps like ?) And something running android . The iphone is off the list as I think its like many things a bit over hyped .


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/buy/SAMSUNG_GALAXY_Y_PA20T_S7TS

thats the deal im considering


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> So far then I'm looking at either nokia lumia ( what are the aps like ?) And something running android . The iphone is off the list as I think its like many things a bit over hyped .


I'll be honest, there isn't the selection of apps for WP that there is for Android/Apple. That said, it really does depend on what you want from apps. I've had no hassle getting some news apps, a few games (WP links into XBox Live so has a good selection of games), photo editing stuff and the like.

Nokia also offers a suite of very useful apps, some of which are outstanding. It has some amazing stuff built in too (like the ability to photograph a paragraph of text, and use BING to translate it into a language you understand. You can scan barcodes and QR codes with BING too, and it will offer you a selection of places to purchase said product


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I used to get a new Nokia every year. 

They had the market cornered for years but ruined themselves by getting left behind the competition. 

I was one of the customers who fought their corner and missed the real fact they had been left for dead. 

The N8 was the last straw for me even though the previous N900 was a cracking phone other than the reactive screen. 

It does seem the new Nokia phones are great but too many people are scared to go back and be the early ones. 

As for apps, how many do people actually use? 

There is literally millions and only maybe a 100 will actually be ever used for most of us.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I liked the look of the new Lumia 920 but lack of apps put me off.
Hopefully they will catch up soon.I would check your favourite apps are there before going for one.

http://www.windowsphone.com/en-gb/store


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/buy/SAMSUNG_GALAXY_Y_PA20T_S7TS
> 
> thats the deal im considering


Better phone but no free tablet
http://www.buymobilephones.net/mobi...ge-Panther-20-(24mths)-inc.-Internet/11257764

The Galaxy Y is only £65 to buy on PAYG so I'd be tempted to avoid that


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

:detailer:


Natalie said:


> Better phone but no free tablet
> http://www.buymobilephones.net/mobi...ge-Panther-20-(24mths)-inc.-Internet/11257764
> 
> The Galaxy Y is only £65 to buy on PAYG so I'd be tempted to avoid that


Those deals for phone plus free gift catch people out.

You might get a free tablet, PS3 or TV but often the two items add up to far less than a mobile phone on similar contract.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If it doesn't have to be Orange this looks like a cracking deal http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/yourdeal/?_cid=69191965

or this on Orange http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/yourdeal/?_cid=69192142


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah ive just noticed some of the phones you could get, you could sell on then buy a tablet a better phone and still have change .


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

silverblack said:


> I liked the look of the new Lumia 920 but lack of apps put me off.
> Hopefully they will catch up soon.I would check your favourite apps are there before going for one.
> 
> http://www.windowsphone.com/en-gb/store


thing is ive found the blackberry apps so **** poor that nay other brand is bound to be outstanding lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> yeah ive just noticed some of the phones you could get, you could sell on then buy a tablet a better phone and still have change .


It would have to be an iPhone then.

Ever noticed the amount of iPhones and iPads that end up for sale brand new?

Would you accidentally spend £500-600?

Quite a few people get them to sell on and either make a fast buck or to get what they wanted.

You can't beat secondhand values of Apple stuff.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Why say that? Not everybody is compelled to like the S3, just like everyone is not obliged to lkie the ip5


LoL. I said he's a **** coz he is. Just coincidental that he is also the only one that doesn't like the s3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> Out of 5 friends that went from iPhone to s3 only one hates it and he's a **** anyway.


Hey Nanoman :thumb:....
I thought it was funny anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if using the satnav on nokia lumia uses up your data charges ?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Does anyone know if using the satnav on nokia lumia uses up your data charges ?


No it doesn't.



> Nokia Maps and City Lens
> 
> One thing that Nokia has seemingly been quite good at of late is its navigation software and now it has announced that Nokia Maps, Drive and Transport will be available on the Lumia 920 with a few new features. Nokia Maps now has access to offline mapping content while Nokia Drive now features a voice guided satnav. New Nokia Transport will help you get to work whether indoor or outdoor in a similar way that Google Now does, while the Layer-style City Lens augmented browser will display real-time information overlaid onto shops and restaurants as you walk past them on the high street.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Christ so now I'm really torn as the lumia looks good , but so do the samsungs . Think I need to pop to a phone shop and have a play


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Apple HTC or Lumia would be my choice.I don't really rate samsung as a brand tbh be it tv's cameras or dog and bones


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Apple HTC or Lumia would be my choice.I don't really rate samsung as a brand tbh be it tv's cameras or dog and bones


I'm pretty pleased with our samsung tv are they problematic ? Its down to lumia or s3 I think . I can get a tablet off ebay for what my current blackberry will sell for on mazuma so that's that solved


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Try a couplebof the lumias. The one that isnt the flagship model is better in many ways than the flagship. From memory the 8 was better than the 9 series from what I remember from soneone that had experience of both... not sure if that makes sense

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Apple HTC or Lumia would be my choice.I don't really rate samsung as a brand tbh be it tv's cameras or dog and bones





craigeh123 said:


> I'm pretty pleased with our samsung tv are they problematic ? Its down to lumia or s3 I think . I can get a tablet off ebay for what my current blackberry will sell for on mazuma so that's that solved


Samsung products are good.

Dj x ray is just an Arsenal fan and Samsung sponsor their superior London rival team.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> Try a couplebof the lumias. The one that isnt the flagship model is better in many ways than the flagship. From memory the 8 was better than the 9 series from what I remember from soneone that had experience of both...* not sure if that makes sense*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


How can it make sense if there is no reason as to WHY?
Is it the hardware?
Is it the battery life?
Is it the physical size?
Is it the price difference between the two?
Is it just an emotional thing (which is where it wouldn't make sense)

Comparison
The size does not seem too different, the onboard storage and memory is what comes to haunt phone and pc users, so that is when a case of more can be better.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Samsung make many of the major components for many of the major companies including Apple.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

craigeh123 said:


> I'm pretty pleased with our samsung tv are they problematic ? *Its down to lumia or s3 I think *. I can get a tablet off ebay for what my current blackberry will sell for on mazuma so that's that solved


You will always have the last call, out of the two choices if they are similar price, the S3 maybe a better choice in the long run, although the Lumia 900 has some technical advantages over the S3.
Comparison


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

I am in the same situation as the topic suggest's.

I have an iPhone 4 at the moment but my only concern about leaving apple is what will happen to me itunes music. I am liking the look of the HTC One X+, can i get itunes on that, or do i have to download it through another app. I just like the way you buy a song u like and there it is straight away to listen to.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

andysubaru30 said:


> I am in the same situation as the topic suggest's.
> 
> I have an iPhone 4 at the moment* but my only concern about leaving apple is what will happen to me itunes music.* I am liking the look of the HTC One X+, can i get itunes on that, or do i have to download it through another app.* I just like the way you buy a song u like and there it is straight away to listen to.*


You may have to just take the blinkers off, your iTunes account remains as is, I have an Xperia Ray and I have purchased tracks from itunes and put them on the Ray, with no more fuss than putting it on my ipod touch.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

andysubaru30 said:


> I am in the same situation as the topic suggest's.
> 
> I have an iPhone 4 at the moment but my only concern about leaving apple is what will happen to me itunes music. I am liking the look of the HTC One X+, can i get itunes on that, or do i have to download it through another app. I just like the way you buy a song u like and there it is straight away to listen to.


I think I've seen apps that sync Itunes to android when I've been going through the play store.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andysubaru30 said:


> I am in the same situation as the topic suggest's.
> 
> I have an iPhone 4 at the moment but my only concern about leaving apple is what will happen to me itunes music. I am liking the look of the HTC One X+, can i get itunes on that, or do i have to download it through another app. I just like the way you buy a song u like and there it is straight away to listen to.


It is easy.






If you leave Apple it is probably good to leave iTunes behind too.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> It is easy.
> 
> If you leave Apple it is probably good to leave iTunes behind too.


He will need itunes for the store? Although you can get music from google play and the windows mobile equivalent.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Samsung products are good.
> 
> Dj x ray is just an Arsenal fan and Samsung sponsor their superior London rival team.


Are you for real? Nothing to do with that they just make inferior electronics compared to panasonic pioneer.Bells and whistles don't interest me i prefer hi end equipment with decent sound and picture quality.I personally buy with my eyes and ears not on the strength of internet reveiws what about you ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Are you for real? Nothing to do with that they just make inferior electronics compared to panasonic pioneer.Bells and whistles don't interest me i prefer hi end equipment with decent sound and picture quality.I personally buy with my eyes and ears not on the strength of internet reveiws what about you ?


It's called humour. I even put a big smiley thing at the end.

Many Samsung products are perfectly good.

Aren't Panasonic pulling out the tv market anyways?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It's called humour. I even put a big smiley thing at the end.
> 
> Many Samsung products are perfectly good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

I've just upgraded from my HTC Desire hd to the HTC one x+.

Really like the way HTC set stuff up and out, really nice well made phones. and Android is the best system i've used on a phone.


Read the comments above, it's such a shame the Itunes saves music to it's self, instead of your HDD like a normal program would. But i believe there are ways to move your music back to normal files you can drag and drop to a proper phone/mp3 player.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Benn said:


> I've just upgraded from my HTC Desire hd to the HTC one x+.
> 
> Really like the way HTC set stuff up and out, really nice well made phones. and Android is the best system i've used on a phone.
> 
> Read the comments above, *it's such a shame the Itunes saves music to it's self, instead of your HDD like a normal program would. But i believe there are ways to move your music back to normal files you can drag and drop to a proper phone/mp3 player.*


It saves the music to the itunes library, the library is accessable to other programs, I put music on my Ray (android) from the itunes library and other libraries, never really dragged n dropped music onto the device.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Kerr said:


> It's called humour. I even put a big smiley thing at the end.
> 
> Many Samsung products are perfectly good.
> 
> Aren't Panasonic pulling out the tv market anyways?


No. They have give in to customer demand and have dropped certain poor selling sizes. They even share the odd Samsung panel hence why some sets look very similar.
No one knows if oled will become the norm so for 2013 at least,it's game on
Have you seen the lg 55"oled?:argie:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Avanti said:


> It saves the music to the itunes library, the library is accessable to other programs, I put music on my Ray (android) from the itunes library and other libraries, never really dragged n dropped music onto the device.


Oh, i didn't think it was, I thought it held it some where but you can't just look at it your self can you? To the move as you want... Drag and drop is the easiest way tho.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> Try a couplebof the lumias. The one that isnt the flagship model is better in many ways than the flagship. From memory the 8 was better than the 9 series from what I remember from soneone that had experience of both... not sure if that makes sense
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


I opted for the Lumia 820 (from the iPhone 4) and am absolutely chuffed that I made the right decision (for me).

Be aware that as it's running Windows 8, which is still fairly new, there aren't as many apps available as on iTunes - if you're an app junkie, that is.

The camera also isn't that fantastic on the 820, but isn't bad either to be honest. There are free apps out there that can correct any minor issues your picture may have too - Fantasia Painter Free is absolutely brilliant for this. I've been playing about with it this morning, and was able to stitch two pictures together, putting my car on Alcudia's (Majorca) beach...lol

Using SkyDrive, I'm also able to create any Excel spreadsheets, or Word documents, and keep editing and updating them on the phone too - this is where I log all my gym book stuff. Flippin' clever stuff!!

There's plenty going for it - the ability to upgrade the memory card to a 64gb (max) gives it great capacity for storage too. :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Avanti said:


> How can it make sense if there is no reason as to WHY?
> Is it the hardware?
> Is it the battery life?
> Is it the physical size?
> ...


Try comparing the 820...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/buy/SAMSUNG_GALAXY_Y_PA20T_S7TS
> 
> thats the deal im considering


You can also get that handset with talkmobile, 250 mins 5000 txt and 250 mb web for £7.50 per month, no tablet but with a £312 saving for more mins etc you could buy the tablet with the money saved :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Ive just gone from htc desire, which was pretty good bar the memory, to a samsung galaxy s3. Big step up I found and so very easy to use. It runs several aps at once I have yet to make it crash in the 6 months ive had it. Plenty of memory and loads of aps etc on android. :thumb:


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I went for the Google (LG Nexus 4) massive waiting list (sold out) I paid a premium and got one unlocked at carphone warehouse. They are stocking them sim free, call and they'll tell you which store has them in.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> Try comparing the 820...


Done 820 vs 920

820 has slightly smaller screen with lower resolution, but features an SD card slot, vga front camera vs 1.9mp and smaller capacity battery


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Done 820 vs 920
> 
> 820 has slightly smaller screen with lower resolution, but features an SD card slot, vga front camera vs 1.9mp and smaller capacity battery


So when you consider the expandable memory and price difference it's in with a very good shout.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Really don't know if ican go back to android, iPhone apps are brilliant

Bit the android phones seem much better! :/


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

No way would I ever have an apple as they are just overpriced rubbish - anything with android in it is the best man - Google for the win!!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've had various android phones, galaxy s2 was the most recent


I wouldn't say the iPhone is rubbish. Just iTunes and autocorrect does my head in, if I can get a decent 12 month deal ill go back to android for a bit, see how it's come along


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

You will think I am stupid but I'm selling my iphone5 and bought a Nokia 100 for £9.99. Just don't like a stupid smarhones anymore


----------

